# Lunging Reaper



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

So I wanted to add a new prop to the yard this year and have a couple that im making (which i haven't started yet) and was cruising the home depot website and came across this guy. So after doing some research i found that all the normal prop houses carry him for around $150 to $180. Home depot had him for $98!! I figured what the hell, for that alone the electronics was worth the unexpected budget bender.

So below are 2 videos. 1 video is of him going through his phrases and motions. The second is at the request of David_AVD. It is of the Reaper in the buff to show his inner workings.

Any questions or comments let me know.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bought one last year and if's a really well done prop! Hopefully it will keep working for a few years which would make the purchase price all the better!

Speaking of purchase prices, HD is killing it with their Halloween product prices! That $69 windowfx kit for those who want to get into projection effects easily and cheaply is a fantastic buy from what I can tell.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We bought one of these reapers last year as well. Well worth the price of just shy of $100. You could probably make one for fewer dollars, but if you figure in the value of your time, buying one already made is the most viable option, especially for those of us who are not technologically proficient.

And I totally agree that Home Depot is becoming the go-to place for Halloween props:jol:


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes they are. LOL we have become well known in our home depot and we get tipped off now as to when the Halloween toys are going to be put out.

There is one thing about this reaper i do not like and that is the multi-section plastic pipe for the sickle. I plan on replacing it with a single section of PVC or i may make something out of wood.

While making the second video for David i had a moment of inspiration for the Reaper. The first real prop i had made was my fence that opened and closed on its own. What i plan to do now is put the reaper right by the gate. I am going to take the signal that turn his eyes on and off and split it off to a arduino and a relay board. I am going to wire up another motor on the other side of the gate as well. So when someone walks by and sets the reaper off, the gates will swing open as if he is commanding it and he will then lunge at them as if he was going to pull them into the cemetery. When they eyes go off then the arudino will take over again and close the gates

Here is a video of the gate in action in its current form. Modifications to come when i put it up Oct. 1






And yes my grass is dead LOL. is it sad that i kill it for October to make the cemetary look more realistic?


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

David_AVD they are selling this exact one at Costco here in Aus. However he is almost twice the price of $98!! I liked it but simply couldn't justify that price


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, Superman Steve's partner in Halloween got one from Costco the other week and he thought it was a pretty good prop.

Like you I really want one, but can't justify the expense. Besides I don't really have enough room for one with all the other bits I have planned for this year.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Well now we know how it works, maybe could give it a DIY attempt for next year!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Even at AUD $179, I'd buy the Costco one instead of trying to make it.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Really? But you make/mod everything!!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Well... I might add a trigger to him. 

I've bought a bunch of cheap props off eBay that I've modded for external power and trigger.

Sometimes there's no point making something from scratch when the parts cost approaches the pre-built solution.


----------



## TheHeebieJeebies (Nov 9, 2013)

I bought this guy last year at menards on clearance for $100.00, had been $158.00. I'm in the process of making a mausolieum for him to stand in at the beginning of my graveyard. I want him to be like a gatekeeper. I'm trying to make the mausolieum so that it can be broken down flat to store. Will try to post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is one fantastic prop! I love all the different phrases and the overall look of him is amazing. (The phrases he says, are they just the stock phrases, or did you add some?) I looked on Home Depot's website, and yours has more hunched look around his shoulders, that is really nice. He looks really tall too, he'd make a great addition to my graveyard......dang it.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

All the phrases are stock. In fact i have all of his electronics removed right now so i can pull a trigger off of him to run a separate four banger controller to run my gate. The plan is to have the gates swing open when he lunges and then close back after he turns off.


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

I got one of those reapers from Home Depot last year, and could not have been more pleased with it. Especially since the store I got it from said that most stores were only sent two last year, and couldn't re-order. And for the price, it totally couldn't be beat.


----------

